# Can anybody help me?



## Jimbo87 (10 Jan 2017)

Hello all thanks for having me join. I have started a high tech tank and 31 days in from planting. Getting some green algae and have made a video to show the whole setup and issue for someone maybe to give me some pointers.



Tank roma 240

Lights jewel helialux 1200 54watt

EI dosing as per aquarium plant field suggest

Jbl aquabasis and manado substrate

50%wc per week

Pressurised co2 injected 

Eheim pro 4 250 filter and aslong added fluval 306 as co2 reactor decreased flow from the mature filter a good bit so filtration was probably inadequate at one point

Photoperiod 8hours 30mins

Please view the video below


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (18 Jan 2017)

Hi,

This is very common algae. Try to do water change minimum 50% next few days. It will gone.

Also try to maintain good flow otherwise algae would be there.


----------



## ian_m (18 Jan 2017)

Light too bright when setting up is the issue. You would normally wait a while after planting, say a month or two or more, before turning lights on full. The Juwel Helialux are very bright.

Try reducing light levels & lighting period 8hr is very long.

Was the filter/tank cycled before adding fish & plants ?

When I first set up my planted tank I ran with two T8 tubes partially blocked by rotating the reflectors round for only 4 hours a day. Suffered diatoms, as one will with a new tank, but they went away by themselves and helped by adding Ottos who scoffed the lot.

Slowly over a couple of months increased the light levels (rotating reflectors) and increased light period to 8 hours. Suffered no algae at all, just taking it slowly.

Got algae when I moved to T5 tubes (and again when moving to 4 off T5 tubes) by just whopping them in and forgetting to lower light levels and time period. 

As for your algae, try reducing light levels and duration, try 4-6hours tops and see if the plants will out compete it.

If not try some of the following:
- Remove as many algae'd leaves as possible.
- Scrape algae off hardscape using say a square of filter floss.
- Try spot dosing/squirting, with a dropper/syringe either liquid carbon or 3% hydrogen peroxide. Do before water change. Be careful as both liquid carbon and peroxide will kill plants (and fish). Can be very effective, if not a tad time consuming.
- Any hardscape can be removed and liquid carbon/peroxide applied and scrubbed with a tooth brush.
- Turn the lights off and cover the tank with cloths (black out) for say 3-4 days. No peeking. Maybe CO2 off as well. This will weaken/kill algae. Plants and fish will be fine.


----------



## Jimbo87 (18 Jan 2017)

ian_m said:


> Light too bright when setting up is the issue. You would normally wait a while after planting, say a month or two or more, before turning lights on full. The Juwel Helialux are very bright.
> 
> Try reducing light levels & lighting period 8hr is very long.
> 
> ...



Last week I lowered lights to 80% and also added a second external, and lights on for 7 hours instead of 8.5. Seen a big improvement already. It wasn't major in the first place and now it's not very noticeable at all. I reakon another week or so it'll be completely gone


----------

